
Show HN: NotifyGrid, HTTP POST to Send Notify to SMS, EMail, Slack Channel, IMs - mingliangfeng
https://notifygrid.com.au
======
mingliangfeng
I am wondering if there is some value to create a WebHook Center, which enable
users to use simple HTTP POST to send notifications to various receivers like
Email, Mobile phone(SMS), Slack Channel, IMs. It is not difficult to set up
all of these by individual. But extracting this feature into one product seems
a good way to reduce cost overall.

